# New member from CT.



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Just stopped by to introduce myself. I live in CT and have been boarding for a few years. I look forward to chatting!!!

Easty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Welcome! I'm new here too, live in NY. What part of CT are you from?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks!

I live in Gales Ferry, way down in the south-east corner. How about yourself?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Easty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I live in Gales Ferry, way down in the south-east corner. How about yourself?


I live in New Rochelle, it's about 20 minutes from NYC. How long have you been snowboarding and where do you usually go??


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

BlueSi4 said:


> I live in New Rochelle, it's about 20 minutes from NYC. How long have you been snowboarding and where do you usually go??


You're not too far from me! I've been boarding about 3 years now, but didn't get much chance to go last season. I try to get to VT and NH when I can, I've also boarded in MA. How about you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Easty said:


> You're not too far from me! I've been boarding about 3 years now, but didn't get much chance to go last season. I try to get to VT and NH when I can, I've also boarded in MA.


Nice! I was planning on heading out this Sunday, not sure where yet. I keep asking around, been doing that for the past 2 weeks but none of my friends want to go, so I'm most likely just gonna take a drive by myself to Hunter this week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

BlueSi4 said:


> Nice! I was planning on heading out this Sunday, not sure where yet. I keep asking around, been doing that for the past 2 weeks but none of my friends want to go, so I'm most likely just gonna take a drive by myself to Hunter this week.


Nice, I notice you're a soccer fan too...me too...huge!!! I ride on my own a fair amount of the time. It's difficult with people's work commitments and other things!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Easty said:


> Nice, I notice you're a soccer fan too...me too...huge!!! I ride on my own a fair amount of the time. It's difficult with people's work commitments and other things!


I know, I'm not used to it though, I've always gone with someone. My buddy Chris used to live in Orange, CT but he moved to Boston so I can't go riding with him.

But yes I'm a big soccer fan, born and raised in Barcelona...it's in the blood haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

BlueSi4 said:


> I know, I'm not used to it though, I've always gone with someone. My buddy Chris used to live in Orange, CT but he moved to Boston so I can't go riding with him.
> 
> But yes I'm a big soccer fan, born and raised in Barcelona...it's in the blood haha


Nice...I was born and raised in England so it's the same for me! Do you ever get into MA or VT to board?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Easty said:


> Nice...I was born and raised in England so it's the same for me! Do you ever get into MA or VT to board?


Never gone snowboarding around here. Last year I went to Gore Mountain, and a few years ago when I was in Syracuse I was going to Labrador Mountain. I'm just looking to go anywhere that's max around a 2 hour drive from me...haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

BlueSi4 said:


> Never gone snowboarding around here. Last year I went to Gore Mountain, and a few years ago when I was in Syracuse I was going to Labrador Mountain. I'm just looking to go anywhere that's max around a 2 hour drive from me...haha



Yeah I'm the same way, most of the NY mountains are 3+ hours away...


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome, fellow CT resident here in Fairfield county myself near Danbury. You have the Catskill region mountains that are near a 2 hour drive for you (Hunter, Belleayre & Windham). Those are good size resorts bigger than any in Syracuse but don't see nearly as much snow, so it's quite hard packed unless snow fall comes. CT resorts are ok if you're learning, but I'd never go back to them otherwise, small and very hard/icy. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Welcome, fellow CT resident here in Fairfield county myself near Danbury. You have the Catskill region mountains that are near a 2 hour drive for you (Hunter, Belleayre & Windham). Those are good size resorts bigger than any in Syracuse but don't see nearly as much snow, so it's quite hard packed unless snow fall comes. CT resorts are ok if you're learning, but I'd never go back to them otherwise, small and very hard/icy. Welcome to the forum!


Hi! I'm up the other end of the state (Mystic area), but my grandmother-in-law lives in Fairfield. Yeah I usually ride at Wachusett and in VT (i've rode at Ascutney, Bromley, Snow and Okemo). Hit me up if you ever get ride around these areas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

the east coast is the least coast! the west coast is the best coast! 

hehe

welcome to the board. 8)


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Usually gone to VT resorts a couple times each year. Been to Mt Snow, just based on past exp and last years keeps me from bothering to go back. Okemo, good resort, Kill, same, Sugarbush my fav by far, Stratton, alright. Going up to Stowe this year in a few weeks so hopefully great results there as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

true_richard said:


> the east coast is the least coast! the west coast is the best coast!
> 
> hehe
> 
> welcome to the board. 8)


I've never boarded out West, but I can say VT has some great mountains!!!



Vlaze said:


> Usually gone to VT resorts a couple times each year. Been to Mt Snow, just based on past exp and last years keeps me from bothering to go back. Okemo, good resort, Kill, same, Sugarbush my fav by far, Stratton, alright. Going up to Stowe this year in a few weeks so hopefully great results there as well.


Yeah, I love VT too, usually ride at Okemo, Kill and Snow myself!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

and i've never personally boarded out east... but geographically speaking, the west is a little more blessed with mountains than the east.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I can agree with that! My wife's cousins live in CO so we are hoping to get out there in the 09/10 season!


----------



## VTRider159 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a part time vermont resident so to speak and have ridden all over VT from Okemo to Jay to Suicide Six and can say there is something for everyone up here. I have been to Mt. Snow twice and will not go back mainly because of crowded lift lines. 

I tried to ride there the weekend after MLK and the sign said there was a 30 minute wait at the lift. I didn't buy a ticket and left for Bromley. It seems that with the high lift price and the inability to contain crowds, they lost me and apparently many other locals who I've come accross for that reason. 

The shuttle buses are run half ass, pass you by, the lodges are crowded on non holidays and it seems as if other resorts such as Okemo and stowe have lift lines and crowds down to a science. This is just my opinion, if you ride there and enjoy it, have a great day.

I havent been to Killington in years, we have since been residents of the state and it is a good distance from us, and after riding for five years, residents and locals prefer to leave the big mountains for the vacationers and travel to smaller mountains.

I have not ridden Stratton due to personal reasons, but there seems to be a very high brow attitude about the place and that is not what I look for in a mountain that I visit for a day.

Good luck in VT.


----------

